# My foal has swollen back legs?



## Tinks81 (2 September 2011)

My 3 month old foal has both back legs really swollen from the hocks down??  he is in overnight (as mare wont stay out and will jump out) he is bright eating and drinking still??

if it was one i would think he has just knocked it but it is both of them which is odd?

anyone any ideas ? x


----------



## hobo (2 September 2011)

VET VISIT, one of the free mags had a nice artical saying a lame foal is always a vet visit. You probably know this which is why your are asking. Others will give you ideas of what is might be but use it as a backup to your vet.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 September 2011)

hobo said:



			VET VISIT, one of the free mags had a nice artical saying a lame foal is always a vet visit. You probably know this which is why your are asking. Others will give you ideas of what is might be but use it as a backup to your vet.
		
Click to expand...

he isnt lame though just stiff but so would i be with swollen back legs !! 

i spoke to the vet they said 1 bute (he is a huge foal) and turn him out if they havent gone down by 1pm then they will come out x


----------



## BallyshanHorses (2 September 2011)

Sounds like a virus.Make sure temp is normal and if not gone down by morning get vet out as may need anti biotics.


----------



## Tinks81 (2 September 2011)

BallyshanHorses said:



			Sounds like a virus.Make sure temp is normal and if not gone down by morning get vet out as may need anti biotics.
		
Click to expand...

it was !!! had the vet already groom called to say he was standing in the field and not happy (which he normally is a lovely little chap) 

He has cellulitus bless him - he is on injectable anti-biotics for 5 days poor sod x


----------



## CBFan (2 September 2011)

ALWAYS ALWAYS get the vet out to swolen legs in a foal. As you have discovered it could be any number of things and foals can go downhill so quickly if left untreated.

Glad he has been seen to. Hope he makes a swift recovery.


----------



## hobo (2 September 2011)

Glad you got the vet and he has started his treatment hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## mellissa (2 September 2011)

Oh no Tinks not your ST foal?  I do hope all comes well xxx


----------



## mellissa (2 September 2011)

EDT- one of my friends got cellulitis and was supposed to be my bridesmaid!  She didn't make it to the wedding but made a full recovery a month later x


----------



## Tinks81 (4 September 2011)

he is fine so glad i got the vet straight away !! 

he is now back to his cheeky lovable self !! must say it is not easy to inject a foal in the bum - vet is coming back on tusday to take more bloods to double check he is ok but legs have gone down compltely now xx


----------



## CBFan (4 September 2011)

Thats great news! Glad he is back to his normal self!


----------

